# Pond snails, How to feed?



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

So, I really really really love snails, Ok, I know I'm weird lol, but such is life:shock:;-):-D 

So, have a couple pond snails, and I just switched from live plants to silk plants. But I don't want my snails to die. What else can I feed them? 
I don't really get algae in my tank very often, and I don't really have enough money to buy live plants just for the snails. to tell the truth, Four hitch hiked into my tank, and laid some eggs, Right now i only have four grown and acouple babies. I have them in their own tanks and was pretty much just putting aquatic plant clippings from my fishes tank into their tanks. Yes, I separated them, Because I really can't have a million of them, Not that I don't want them, simply I don't have enough place. 

So, Can They eat Non aquatic plants? How about fish food? any food just made for snails?


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

several things come to mind. most lfs sell algae rounds or veggie rounds. Or put some rocks in a shallow dish and place outside. if it gets too cold then place the dish in a real sunny window. supposedly this will allow some algae to grow in the rocks and you can place them in the tank for the snails.

there is more info here but this is all I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, Thanks for the Info


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

You can feed them algae wafers, but they will normally eat the waste at the bottom of your tank. (Fish food, fish poop, etc.)


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

They will eat blanched veggies like cucumber, zucchini & spinach.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Mine would eat fish food an algae wafers. I used to keep a small tank of them, fun little snails to watch


----------

